# Hotel window ledge nest



## Ledge_Watcher (Jul 14, 2005)

After we checked into our San Francisco hotel yesterday, my 8-year old daughter, Dora, discovered a nest on a nearby window ledge. We saw two eggs in the nest. Soon a pigeon flew over and sat on them. The pigeon stayed in the nest through the night and remained this morning.

When we returned to our room this afternoon, Dora ran to the window to check on the nest. She saw the broken remains of one egg, a long pigeon feather, and the intact second egg with a tiny hole.

Dora is distraught, worried that the pigeon and eggs will (or have) died. She also worries that she has scared the pigeon away.

I will report further events as they develop.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Ledge_Watcher,

It sounds as though the second egg is no longer viable. The pigeons in SF lay eggs in lightwells, awnings, window ledges, etc., as I'm sure they do elsewhere.
They are used to living around humans and some, even being watched from windows. I would reassure Dora that whatever happened was not her fault because she viewed them from your hotel window.

Even tho tragedy may strike in a nesting location, I have seen the ferals return to the same location to try again.


----------



## Ledge_Watcher (Jul 14, 2005)

*Mama returns*

The pigeon has come home to roost, so we can resume sightseeing. Further details as they develop ...


----------

